# Zinger Winger vs. Gunners Up vs. Shur Toss vs. Auto winger



## FOM

I'm looking at buying (new or used) a couple of wingers, needs to work with electronics (leaning toward TT because I have an extra collar I can trade in).

Thoughts?

I've used a mini zinger this weekend and loved it. Our club has the shur toss wingers, but has not recieved favorable reviews by some. Haven't seen or used a Gunners Up or Auto Winger. I'm sure there are others I haven't listed also.

Space is a HUGE concern. I have a Dakota that has a dog box in the back so there is very limited space left for other training gear - which includes 2 - 4 shooter BBs. Not to mention stickmen and bird dryer and buckets of birds (crates when I have live flyers). The extended cab in the truck holds chairs, guns and a cooler. 

I also want easy of setup - relocating - operating. BBs are hard enough I need something a little simpler.

Money is a concern, but so is long term use. I will be training at FT distances so the wingers need to get those birds into the air and break the horizons. I don't care if they have "duck sound" but need a shotgun/popper noise when the bird is launched.

Feel free to PM me if you desire...

Thanks in advance,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Trainwreck

I bought a zinger winger II with tritronics remote for my husband's Christmas present. After 18 years, I think I finally figured out what he considers the perfect present  

He (and I love it)...I have no problem transporting it in the back of our Jeep, even when we have both dogs in tow. It is easy enough for even me to carry, set up and operate. It will fire 209 primers..don't think it will fire .22, if that is an issue for you. Also, the simulated "quack" is not even close...we don't use that feature.

Cindy


----------



## Howard N

If space is at a premium I'd go with the mini Zinger. I've never even seen one but if they work like a regular Zinger they're fine.


----------



## Doug Trautman

Sure Toss is the best if you are looking to conserve space plus being a great thrower that works with TT.


----------



## FOM

Doug Trautman said:


> Sure Toss is the best if you are looking to conserve space plus being a great thrower that works with TT.


I looked at the pictures on the website - there are no dimensions listed - I see that they break down and package up nicely, but what's the overall length. My guess is they will stick out the back of the truck - which I don't like.

Lainee


----------



## Richard Cheatham

Lainee,

I have a mini-zinger and shur-toss and have seen the gunners up. I like the zinger winger best by far. 

A word of caution on wingers for long marks. We usually have gunners throw the longer marks and use the wingers for the shorter marks. Wingers can throw so fast it can be difficult for the dog to see the marks at a distance.

RC


----------



## FOM

RC,

I agree and also the need for bird boy help with young dogs will be needed. Wingers aren't the cure all for lack of bird boys, but they sure do help when help is limited! The same holds true with the bumper boys - they tend to be fast coming out of the launcher. Balance is the key and knowing what your training goals are.

I'm leaning toward the Minis.

Lainee


----------



## carolinagold

I have the field trial winger and 2 mini wingers. Due to my working schedule I train by myself most of the time and they have done the job and are easy to setup and transport.

Bob
________
BMW X6 M


----------



## Mario Monico

Hi how are you I have used the mini the field trailer and the upland box .never a problem with any of them. If space is a cancern the mini is 12 pounds folds to 1.5 inches and is 25 inches wide and 49 inches long it will throw ducks 15 yards and bumbers 25 and last but not least a dokken 20 yards. The marks land with in a foot or two of the prievious throw also my son can set up all the wingers with ease and I am not worried about the release letting go it is top notch. One thing you can also get a pouch that will let you launch live birds for shot fliers.The man stands behind his product and service is great if needed. If you chose to buy the zinger you"ll wonder how you did with out it. The group we train with all use T.T. hope this helps.


----------



## Richard Cheatham

Lainee,

I had a chance to look at the gunner?s up revised release system. Since you are in the market for multiple remote wingers they might offer the best value.

RC


----------



## Robert S. Libberton

I just recieved a Mini-Zinger-Winger, This is the bomb!!! It is intelligently designed and is just the thing to add to my training bag.


----------

